

Microsoft IE9 site compares IE9 to Chrome 6 - sathyabhat
http://www.microsoft.com/india/windows/ie/IE9.aspx?os=Win7&browser=Firefox

======
qbproger
It has more up to date browsers if you click the image:
[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/internet-
explorer/product...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/internet-
explorer/products/ie-9/compare-browsers)

------
ck2
To be fair, at this rate Chrome will be up to version 25 by this time next
year.

